# Mens penis size....ladies



## chickachickaslimshady (Feb 17, 2013)

Okay, so my question is for the women on here. What size do you prefer on a man? Whats too small? Whats too big?


----------



## GOD HERE (Feb 17, 2013)

Having doubts?


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 17, 2013)

Just as long as your cock can hit the G spot the girls really don't give a fuck. I got 6 1/2 inches. I've heard that 4 inches is too small... but not if it curves upward a good amount because you will still be hitting that G spot when you fuck missionary or cowgirl positions. Size does matter to an extent, but so does curvature, just as long as you hit that G spot, you got nothing to worry about.


----------



## jenn420smokin (Feb 17, 2013)

chickachickaslimshady said:


> Okay, so my question is for the women on here. What size do you prefer on a man? Whats too small? Whats too big?


nigga yo dick small as hell aint nobody want dat baby dick you got


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 17, 2013)

jenn420smokin said:


> nigga yo dick small as hell aint nobody want dat baby dick you got


hey, wanna cyber?


----------



## chickachickaslimshady (Feb 17, 2013)

no no, I am just curious what women perfer. I am curious to see the different answer from women I get. I have read of women saying 8 inches is too big and some women want bigger than 8". Many women are very happy with a average 6" penis...while others want bigger. Im sure women's answers vary.


----------



## chickachickaslimshady (Feb 17, 2013)

jenn420smokin said:


> nigga yo dick small as hell aint nobody want dat baby dick you got


haha how do you know my dick isnt too big? or jussssst right


----------



## GOD HERE (Feb 17, 2013)

jenn420smokin said:


> nigga yo dick small as hell aint nobody want dat baby dick you got


And nobody wants to hear your mutilated take on English...


----------



## drolove (Feb 17, 2013)

ive been told my dick is too big several times but personally i dont think so. maybe they just trying to make me feel better but ive never been told it was small


----------



## chickachickaslimshady (Feb 17, 2013)

Now Im curious how big are you drolove...no homo...


----------



## drolove (Feb 17, 2013)

chickachickaslimshady said:


> Now Im curious how big are you drolove...no homo...


hmm never actually measured it and sure as hell aint going to the cold ass garage to get a cold ass tape measure 
i DO wear a size 14 shoe, maybe its true what they say


----------



## chickachickaslimshady (Feb 17, 2013)

you never measured? whoa...no way. lol


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 17, 2013)

Ain't no bitches complaining about my three inch tool. I work that shit right


----------



## chickachickaslimshady (Feb 17, 2013)

ugh so jealous....your freakin huggge peyote

no but for real, you're probably right ...if your not just saying that. I ALSO heard from a woman that had a bf that had a small dick that gave her better sex than her other bf with a bigger dick...go figure...


----------



## chickachickaslimshady (Feb 17, 2013)

But ill ask again, for the women, what is your ideal size for a man?


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 17, 2013)

jenn420smokin said:


> nigga yo dick small as hell aint nobody want dat baby dick you got


Bitch, with that remark, i wouldn't fuck you with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## chickachickaslimshady (Feb 17, 2013)

maybe she doesnt want anything less than a 10 footer...

edit:
in that case, may i reccomend to the young lady....this website. She may find one her size

http://www.equine.com/index.html


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 17, 2013)

chickachickaslimshady said:


> maybe she doesnt want anything less than a 10 footer...


...take this to the science and tech threads; there you can talk about how it unfolds


----------



## GOD HERE (Feb 17, 2013)

chickachickaslimshady said:


> maybe she doesnt want anything less than a 10 footer...
> 
> edit:
> in that case, may i reccomend to the young lady....this website. She may find one her size
> ...


Alright I'm going to put your anxious mind to rest. In my experience women are fine with 6.5. BUT there was a recent study that came out that said the average penis size of an American man is 4.5 in. It appears we've lost to next to every other country in the world apart from Japan. So maybe we're not the greatest nation on Earth. However most of my friends have said they're anywhere from 5-7 in, and the one that flaunts the 7 has a history of being a bullshitter so take that with a grain of salt. The point is, you're substandard penis will probably be just fine.


----------



## chickachickaslimshady (Feb 17, 2013)

Okay..I literally started this thread to see what the womans take on what her size preference is. Im really not too worried about MY penis. I just so happen to be 7 inches...and im NOT bullshitting. jeez i kinda got offended a bit when you said my substandard penis.


----------



## GOD HERE (Feb 17, 2013)

chickachickaslimshady said:


> Okay..I literally started this thread to see what the womans take on what her size preference is. Im really not too worried about MY penis. I just so happen to be 7 inches...and im NOT bullshitting. jeez i kinda got offended a bit when you said my substandard penis.


You are clearly worried about your penis size. But it's okay, you're not alone in having a small penis.


----------



## chickachickaslimshady (Feb 17, 2013)

i dont think i have a small penis..i mean i wouldnt consider it big but I dont think its small.


----------



## Meast007 (Feb 17, 2013)

If it aint big enough they sell stuff to make it bigger http://youtu.be/J-MThj2-CUE you be the judge try at your own risk !!


----------



## chickachickaslimshady (Feb 17, 2013)

thats a funny avatar pic..i love it


----------



## *BUDS (Feb 17, 2013)

Like throwing a frankfurt up a hallway ,of course they dont like little dicks ! Glad ive got a 8 inch weapon down there. I dont know maybe there is a woman that likes men like you bro.


----------



## chickachickaslimshady (Feb 18, 2013)

right yeah...i forgot...Ladies hate my small 7 inch dick and love your 8 inch weapon...lmao


----------



## GOD HERE (Feb 18, 2013)

chickachickaslimshady said:


> right yeah...i forgot...Ladies hate my small 7 inch dick and love your 8 inch weapon...lmao


He's right, life can be tough with a 4 inch toothpick.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 18, 2013)

There once was a man from Nantucket.
Who's dick was so long he could suck it.
He said with a grin while wiping his chin,
if my ear were a cunt, I could fuck it.


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Feb 18, 2013)

Notice how no women are commenting on this?

A woman once said about this specific question, "if it works what does it matter?" Most men have penis anxiety, and most women know it. 

I read a lot of men and women magazines, and I've seen a lot of studies on this subject and I've had a lot of sex(use to that is) and I can say that it's cut right down the middle. Half the studies say size matters the other half says size doesn't matter. From personal experience and being an honest male who's penis is size "straight six" I can say I really don't know. If any women had a problem with my penis size I sure didn't hear about it, but then again maybe they were being nice. Maybe it's like Seinfeld once said, "I think they just appreciate the effort" or maybe that was referring to oral sex, which I can say really helps in the satisfaction guaranteed department. 
But I imagine some ladies just have to have a BIG ONE, no if's and's or but's. But it's not the majority.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 18, 2013)

When my dick gets too big i just smack it off my forehead a couple times and it usually relaxes a bit


----------



## gioua (Feb 18, 2013)

Rancho Cucamonga said:


> Notice how no women are on this board.


fixed it for ya...






(well maybe 4-5)


----------



## match box (Feb 18, 2013)

Well as there is nothing you can do about what you were born with what does it mater. I'm no expert but what ever you have if it's used right then it's all good. It looks like men give this more thought than women do or it look that way.


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 18, 2013)

Pictures or it ain't real.....


----------



## Chiggachamp (Feb 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;pa9YUDNHobE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa9YUDNHobE&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 18, 2013)

Alright...I'll give my two cents and be all serious. Honestly, I think sexual chemistry is the most important factor in good love making. Of course, if two people are anatomically at different ends of the spectrum, that might be a serious issue. On a personal note...(and I probably shouldn't be sharing this but what the hell) I was with someone a very long time who was unhappy with himself in that regard. It wouldn't of been an issue with me but it was such an issue with him, it became a problem. He brought it up almost every time we were intimate and as much as I tried to reassure him, he wouldn't stop talking about it. Sure females joke about penis size just like men joke about breast size, but in the end, a confident person is usually attractive no matter what they have.


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 18, 2013)

jenn420smokin said:


> finshaggy might get his email or account taken over soon too.............


pm me the second that happens!


----------



## NnthStTrls (Feb 18, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...take this to the science and tech threads; there you can talk about how it unfolds



don't you mean unrolls?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 18, 2013)

drolove said:


> hmm never actually measured it and sure as hell aint going to the cold ass garage to get a cold ass tape measure
> i DO wear a size 14 shoe, maybe its true what they say


Hey, I'll go down the garage and get it for you !!  only joking. 

If you ain't measuring then I don't believe you or it's massive. Big boys don't get too caught up with size issues and exube confidence. Too many men watch porn and then compare their own equipment. There is a difference between large and huge. Most guys in the average bracket tend to increase the figure to the large end of average, to fit in. 

If they can hurt you, then it'll do nicely!


----------



## GOD HERE (Feb 18, 2013)

jenn420smokin said:


> I guess the piture didnt load. I was trying to put a pic of shanaynay.. it was a joke you corny ass faggot. have some respect for the person who gave you the REAL info on bmeat.. and now hes banned.... get a new avatar bitch. I have bmeats phone numbers, real address, mom and dads places of work and their email and cell numbers... and im not a girl you idiot. this name should be banned soon too lol but atleast my trolling took down bmeat.. thats all that matters at the end of the day. finshaggy might get his email or account taken over soon too.............


You are one angry piece of trailer trash aren't you? You having second thoughts too?


----------



## doniboy (Feb 18, 2013)

lord who care what bitches think... It's been my experience that women do not know what the hell they want. They only think they do, but they aren't honest with themselves. They say they want one thing, but go for something totally different. They talk shit when we "objectify" them, but it's perfectly fine when they do it to us... Look at it this way, we're already getting the ass by the time they find out are penis size, so why care? Fck em all. If a man were to tell a woman her junk was too loose, she was too fat, or her ass or boobs were too small, we'd be chauvinist pigs...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 18, 2013)

doniboy said:


> lord who care what bitches think... It's been my experience that women do not know what the hell they want.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 18, 2013)

I like them on the smaller side of average. 5 and a half inches is average, no matter what men tell you lol. 5 is good. 6 is good. 4 could still be good. Anything under 4 is just not gonna finish the job, but it can still be finished. Anything over 6.5 is just too much for me, personally. I find big to be quite painful and for the life of me I can't figure out why big would be better....


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 18, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...take this to the science and tech threads; there you can talk about how it unfolds


I'm pretty sure it was completely unfolded about a decade before he arrived.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 18, 2013)

Also, food for thought:

Lesbians have lots of orgasms and no penis is involved.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

I have had an 8 inch penis, that was too long. It hurt to put all the way in.

I have had a 4 inch penis and I couldn't even feel it.

6 1/2 is just right.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

I think womens vajayjays are different lengths too.. That could affect what size they like.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have had an 8 inch penis
> 
> I have had a 4 inch penis
> 
> 6 1/2 is just right.


How much did the surgeries cost?

KIDDING


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> How much did the surgeries cost?
> 
> KIDDING


Well first they cut it in half and then added 2 1/2 inches.. So pretty fricken expensive.

Wasn't covered by medicaid.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think womens vajayjays are different lengths too.. That could affect what size they like.


They are. You know how average penis size varies a little bit by race? So do hoo-hees. G spots are in different places (slightly), tight spots are slightly different, all that good stuff. There are these...weird...rings of muscle in there, I don't know how else to say that...some races have those rings spread out more, others have them closer together. I love vajayjays. Speaking of vajayjays I actually just found out my ex girlfriend is dating an old friend of mine. Which makes me happy because...that old friend is fat.  Was a good day today.


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 18, 2013)

GOD HERE said:


> Alright I'm going to put your anxious mind to rest. In my experience women are fine with 6.5. BUT there was a recent study that came out that said the average penis size of an American man is 4.5 in. It appears we've lost to next to every other country in the world apart from Japan. So maybe we're not the greatest nation on Earth. However most of my friends have said they're anywhere from 5-7 in, and the one that flaunts the 7 has a history of being a bullshitter so take that with a grain of salt. The point is, you're substandard penis will probably be just fine.



Actually the study showed the average American male was 5.1 inches. The largest average was out of Africa, and it was over 7 inches. The smallest was one of the Asian countries, but I don't remember where or how small. The article also stated that most women prefer width, not length.


----------



## chickachickaslimshady (Feb 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Pictures or it ain't real.....


oh you want pics do you? I think we can arrange that...


----------



## chewberto (Feb 18, 2013)

I am hung like a chipmunk!


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;AOA-BmBeItM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOA-BmBeItM&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

If you can do this, I don't care what you got, it's all good!


----------



## chickachickaslimshady (Feb 18, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I am hung like a chipmunk!


2 inches....FROM THE FLOOR!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

Ok that booty shaker is totally gay. 


...and I am aroused.


----------



## chickachickaslimshady (Feb 18, 2013)

i was gunna say the same ..he totally gay

and here she grows...he just making his ass shake..he doesnt seem to be really thrusting his hips
cant believe u had me watching that...lol


----------



## chewberto (Feb 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> [video=youtube;AOA-BmBeItM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOA-BmBeItM&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
> 
> If you can do this, I don't care what you got, it's all good!


Even with a tic tac dick?


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 18, 2013)

oh c'mon, you guys wish you could do that and I wish I could that too.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> oh c'mon, you guys wish you could do that and I wish I could that too.


There is a reason he can do that.


----------



## chickachickaslimshady (Feb 18, 2013)

umm nope...lol


----------



## chewberto (Feb 18, 2013)

I wish I could too. Ground abuse


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

All your farts will be silent. That is the price you pay.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 18, 2013)

Wait, we talking hungry holes here?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 18, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Also, food for thought:
> 
> Lesbians have lots of orgasms and no penis is involved.


...I guess it's that whole 'caring' thing


----------



## TriPurple (Feb 18, 2013)

I've had a few women tell me it was too big & I'm maybe 6".......... I guess it's my 7" girth.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> [video=youtube;AOA-BmBeItM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOA-BmBeItM&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
> 
> If you can do this, I don't care what you got, it's all good!


eerrrrrrm......one problem though. If your man can do this...AND wear a headband doing it....Look I don't know any other way to say it - this guy is gay. Straight guys don't practice booty dancing to this level of prestige....


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> [video=youtube;AOA-BmBeItM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOA-BmBeItM&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
> 
> If you can do this, I don't care what you got, it's all good!


How did you find my video! Shit it got leaked!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> eerrrrrrm......one problem though. If your man can do this...AND wear a headband doing it....Look I don't know any other way to say it - this guy is gay. Straight guys don't practice booty dancing to this level of prestige....


So I can't be straight and booty dance? I beg to differ, or maybe it's just my goofy ass personality either way. I can confirm I'm not gay lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 19, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Bitch, with that remark, i wouldn't fuck you with a 10 foot pole.


do you talk to all dudes like that? ''no homo''


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 19, 2013)

I would feel bad for a guy with a ten foot pole. Would have to use the local carwash to get off.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2013)

i can grab my dick with with both my hands on ontop the other and the head still sticks out.. i dont know how many inches that is...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 19, 2013)

Woah, this is turning into the personal ads.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 19, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i can grab my dick with with both my hands on ontop the other and the head still sticks out.. i dont know how many inches that is...


with your feminine hands, I'd say a maximum of three inches.


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 19, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> eerrrrrrm......one problem though. If your man can do this...AND wear a headband doing it....Look I don't know any other way to say it - this guy is gay. Straight guys don't practice booty dancing to this level of prestige....


You Bitches are all just jealous cuz I found him first! He's mine and he's fine! lol


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> with your feminine hands, I'd say a maximum of three inches.


Maybe if he sticks the pinky out  

I was gonna go with 2 when aroused


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 19, 2013)

chickachickaslimshady said:


> Now Im curious how big are you drolove...no homo...


how can what you asked not be homo lol


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 19, 2013)

im not the biggest but it works for me. and shit as long as i get off im good.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 19, 2013)

if you have a small dick be good at licking pussy


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 19, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> if you have a small dick be good at licking pussy


Be good at licking pussy no matter what...


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 19, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Be good at licking pussy no matter what...


 hey.. cant argue with you there...now if you were to say eat every pussy you come across id debate


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 19, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> So I can't be straight and booty dance? I beg to differ, or maybe it's just my goofy ass personality either way. I can confirm I'm not gay lol


No, you can be straight and booty dance. You have straight, booty dance, and headband, but you can only pick two.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 19, 2013)

ill stick my dick in alot more pussy than i will my tounge.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 19, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> hey.. cant argue with you there...now if you were to say eat every pussy you come across id debate


......I wouldn't say do anything with every pussy you come across....some of that stuff is expired...


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 19, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> ......I wouldn't say do anything with every pussy you come across....some of that stuff is expired...


yeah.. I got a bad ass baby mama. thats about all im licking. i bet there are some people that be licking sweaty ass sour pussy tho... man thats gotta suck


----------



## Figong (Feb 19, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Be good at licking pussy no matter what...


Check marks the spot.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 19, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i can grab my dick with with both my hands on ontop the other and the head still sticks out.. i dont know how many inches that is...


You must have the tiniest hands!!! (jk. Lool!)


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 19, 2013)

I've actually been wondering about this from an anatomical perspective. Do women prefer larger penises as they age, particularly 
after child birth. Pelvic floor exercises prob wouldn't be enough. We're always hearing jokes about the Dr putting in an extra stitch. There must be a huge difference after pushing out another human being. (you can tell I don't have kids). One of my friends gave birth 4 times and her husband wasnt that big to begin with. I wonder what it's like for them now? Prob too busy with the kids I expect.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 19, 2013)

I never liked big penises, before or after childbirth. But that's my personal preference. Lots of daddy's on the forum though that could probably answer from a guys perspective.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 19, 2013)

is this a post it page ????? cause you know i aint shy lolz


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 19, 2013)

thump easy said:


> is this a post it page ????? cause you know i aint shy lolz


To get him more excited than thumper, send him a pic of your feet first.. he loves that shit


----------



## thump easy (Feb 19, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I've actually been wondering about this from an anatomical perspective. Do women prefer larger penises as they age, particularly
> after child birth. Pelvic floor exercises prob wouldn't be enough. We're always hearing jokes about the Dr putting in an extra stitch. There must be a huge difference after pushing out another human being. (you can tell I don't have kids). One of my friends gave birth 4 times and her husband wasnt that big to begin with. I wonder what it's like for them now? Prob too busy with the kids I expect.


fuck big dog to tell you the truth some women bounce back and its tight delight and some never recover you probley best to ask the doc after birth to throw in a few extra stiches lolz ,,, and some dont even have kids and its like throughing a weener into space... but thats just me or mabee im not packing enough but my experience is all girls are diffrent and all look diffrent and feel diffrent... but to bussy with the kids hell no man sex thier is always time we hours of the night..


----------



## thump easy (Feb 19, 2013)

yes i love pritty girl feet always that is the answer to my heart no kidding i bee fucking a chick and i see ugly feet i bounce with a quickness no way toes all curled up looking like fucken corn nuts hahaha..


----------



## thump easy (Feb 19, 2013)

im fucken crazzy i havent been taken my meds latley..


----------



## Figong (Feb 19, 2013)

thump easy said:


> yes i love pritty girl feet always that is the answer to my heart no kidding i bee fucking a chick and i see ugly feet i bounce with a quickness no way toes all curled up looking like fucken corn nuts hahaha..


Way to set your standards high.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 19, 2013)

sorry dude but feet have to bee pritty straight up i have dated hot hot chicks you wana see some pics ???? if the feet aint pritty i aint going in no way no how...


----------



## Figong (Feb 19, 2013)

thump easy said:


> sorry dude but feet have to bee pritty straight up i have dated hot hot chicks you wana see some pics ???? if the feet aint pritty i aint going in no way no how...


Nah, that's quite alright - thanks for the offer though


----------



## thump easy (Feb 19, 2013)

hahaha just havent funn lolz


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 19, 2013)

thump easy said:


> sorry dude but feet have to bee pritty straight up i have dated hot hot chicks you wana see some pics ???? if the feet aint pritty i aint going in no way no how...


Hey! It's cool if you've got a foot fetish. My bf doesn't but he loves my big 'pretty' (ok?) feet. Trouble is at size 41 they're nearly as big as his! He's now worried I'm gonna nick his trainers!! He wouldnt have me any other way. Im half tempted to post a pic of my feet.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 19, 2013)

yes lets see lolz for realz let see em


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 19, 2013)

alright im posting a pic


----------



## thump easy (Feb 19, 2013)

as long as they are pritty i kiss my girls feet all the time i dont care if they are stinky but in my case thier is no stinky to pritty feet i dont care if the girl ran a marathon put those dirty feet on my lips lolz im demented sorry but not you cuz if my girl reads this she will cut my balls open and feed them to the dogs next door..  but hey it doesnt say we cant look at other peoples feet


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 19, 2013)

thats about right


----------



## thump easy (Feb 19, 2013)

ow wow the girl from spain is hot im out if my girl catches me on hear flirting i better kis my penis good buy..... wooow im out... but ill check for girl pics of pritty feet tommorow ouch im gona get introuble im out....


----------



## Figong (Feb 19, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> View attachment 2532395 thats about right


hahahahahaha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 19, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I've actually been wondering about this from an anatomical perspective. Do women prefer larger penises as they age, particularly
> after child birth. Pelvic floor exercises prob wouldn't be enough. We're always hearing jokes about the Dr putting in an extra stitch. There must be a huge difference after pushing out another human being. (you can tell I don't have kids). One of my friends gave birth 4 times and her husband wasnt that big to begin with. I wonder what it's like for them now? Prob too busy with the kids I expect.


That is one of the biggest myths out there about pregnancy. 

It is a flexible muscle and heals in 3-4 weeks. Giving birth does not make you looser.

Only reason a doctor puts a stitch in is if the woman tears the skin outside her vagina.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 19, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> That is one of the biggest myths out there about pregnancy.
> 
> It is a flexible muscle and heals in 3-4 weeks. Giving birth does not make you looser.
> 
> Only reason a doctor puts a stitch in is if the woman tears the skin outside her vagina.


i was kidding lolz but for some reson some fit like a glove those are the ones you gota watch out for you could easly get spung and what ever its atached to might make you life a very unpleasnt for the rest of those 23 hrs 365 days a year...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You must have the tiniest hands!!! (jk. Lool!)


lol thats fucked up.....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2013)

thump easy said:


> ow wow the girl from spain is hot im out if my girl catches me on hear flirting i better kis my penis good buy..... wooow im out... but ill check for girl pics of pritty feet tommorow ouch im gona get introuble im out....


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 19, 2013)

theexpress said:


>



Loool! Pot meet kettle. Next thing you'll be suggesting elocution lessons!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 19, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> That is one of the biggest myths out there about pregnancy.
> 
> It is a flexible muscle and heals in 3-4 weeks. Giving birth does not make you looser.
> 
> Only reason a doctor puts a stitch in is if the woman tears the skin outside her vagina.


Still not definite and not about to find out either! In the UK they'd cut you before you tear. I have a friend who is one of 13 children!! If a woman has a normal amount of children then I'm sure the body can repair to a certain amount (except calcium levels, stretch marks etc) but 13 labours??! I doubt it. She'd be as big as the Blackwall tunnel!!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm hung like a squirrel but I sure do like to hide my nuts


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 19, 2013)

thump easy said:


> yes i love pritty girl feet always that is the answer to my heart no kidding i bee fucking a chick and i see ugly feet i bounce with a quickness no way toes all curled up looking like fucken corn nuts hahaha..


I know its shallow but i dumped a girl becauseshe had wierd looking feet once. After sex wed lay next to each other and talk and id stare at her ugly feet, i couldnt take my eyes off them. It was like a naked 70 year old woman, you cant help but look at it cause its facinating and scary at the same time. She was nice and great in bed too, those feet sealed her fate though


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 19, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Still not definite and not about to find out either! In the UK they'd cut you before you tear. I have a friend who is one of 13 children!! If a woman has a normal amount of children then I'm sure the body can repair to a certain amount (except calcium levels, stretch marks etc) but 13 labours??! I doubt it. She'd be as big as the Blackwall tunnel!!


That's actually bad practice. You tear at the weakest point. When they cut, they're guessing. They can cut you at your strongest point of tissue, which is so not cool. I've found what Flaming Pie said to be true, from my own vagina and girls I've dated anyway. Seems to me like you have a certain way your vagina is and it naturally goes back that way.


----------



## SnakeByte (Feb 19, 2013)

Well I know height doesn't have much to do with size... 5'5" here... lets just say over 7 inches


----------



## thump easy (Feb 19, 2013)

i dont have a problem reading three express its writing were i lack but i make up for it in the bedroom.. hahahaha.....


----------



## thump easy (Feb 19, 2013)

you love me express


----------



## thump easy (Feb 19, 2013)

hehehe fucken laughn my ass off im kidding


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2013)

thump easy said:


> you love me express


maybe we can learn to read n write togather.... i was gonna wait till i went to da joint to earn some goodtime... lol


----------



## thump easy (Feb 19, 2013)

im just kidding big dog you should know me by now i talk alot of shit but i dont mean it... you a cool mother fucker in my book..


----------



## thecoolman (Feb 19, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> That's actually bad practice. You tear at the weakest point. When they cut, they're guessing. They can cut you at your strongest point of tissue, which is so not cool. I've found what Flaming Pie said to be true, from my own vagina and girls I've dated anyway. Seems to me like you have a certain way your vagina is and it naturally goes back that way.




So for how long have you been a carpet muncher?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 19, 2013)

thecoolman said:


> So for how long have you been a carpet muncher?


If you're asking if i'm a lesbian, i'm not. Even men should be munching carpet though.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 19, 2013)

fuck i havent seen hair on a women in like 20 some years ???? i thought all women shave now!!!!! i think the first three girls i slept with in my teens had hair, and that was kinda scarry one was like fucken amazon!!!!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 19, 2013)

thump easy said:


> fuck i havent seen hair on a women in like 20 some years ???? i thought all women shave now!!!!! i think the first three girls i slept with in my teens had hair, and that was kinda scarry one was like fucken amazon!!!!!


Personally I thought we'd all moved to waxing...shaving seems so barbaric now lol. Damn hairs itchin when they're growing back in, and they're growing back in like a day and a half later. It looks good for the first day you shave. Then you get all those little hairs poking back through and your vagina has a friggin 5 o clock shadow like a homeless guys face or something. All that for a couple days of hairlessness? I'd rather just rip it off once a month then shave every other day.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 19, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Personally I thought we'd all moved to waxing...shaving seems so barbaric now lol. Damn hairs itchin when they're growing back in, and they're growing back in like a day and a half later. It looks good for the first day you shave. Then you get all those little hairs poking back through and your vagina has a friggin 5 o clock shadow like a homeless guys face or something. All that for a couple days of hairlessness? I'd rather just rip it off once a month then shave every other day.


lolz AMAZING!!! ya i kinda like stairing at the coochie its asome i love them all even the flapers the ones that have a piece of meat that hangs out like a piece of chewed up buble gum lolz or the ones that have wings kinda want to put a string on the gal if the wind hits at the right moment she might take flight like a kite lolz or the lil wrinkles what the fuck am i talking about lolz.....


----------



## Figong (Feb 19, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> If you're asking if i'm a lesbian, i'm not. Even men should be munching carpet though.


Some of us do, and some of us actually really enjoy it too


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 19, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Personally I thought we'd all moved to waxing...shaving seems so barbaric now lol. Damn hairs itchin when they're growing back in


...and we all know how scratching affects that overall first impression - a woman might as well grow a Crystal Gayle bush


----------



## thump easy (Feb 20, 2013)

ya i do love to get the coochie nice and wet and play with the clit fast as fuck with the tung maken women shake and shiver lolz it fun to make the girls come its an art for shure.... just like growing just like anything you got to be good at it or your patients wont come back... but it does help to hit it correctly and have a lil bit to work with im shure... also try a bullet on the clit kiss and bit the kuchie and lick it will fucken colapse the female into convutions stick one or two fingers in the pussy as you lick the clit it might squirt on you.. also try to lick the ass when running the bullet and rub the g spot with a finger or two man you will be king for shure i have had stocker before lolz im sick with it im sorry.... but it works.. for shure one finger in the ass also make them jizz im nasty like that im sorry


----------



## thump easy (Feb 20, 2013)

this guy is fucken nasty ^^^^^^


----------



## doniboy (Feb 20, 2013)

this guy forgot to take his fucken meds ^^^^^^


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2013)

I was under the impression that you had to have a decent length of hair to be waxed. So basically for half of the month you walk around like a fluffy new born chick until it's long enough to be waxed. (my experience with an ex girlfriend). Perhaps waxing methods have advanced in recent years?? 



RainbowBrite86 said:


> Personally I thought we'd all moved to waxing...shaving seems so barbaric now lol. Damn hairs itchin when they're growing back in, and they're growing back in like a day and a half later. It looks good for the first day you shave. Then you get all those little hairs poking back through and your vagina has a friggin 5 o clock shadow like a homeless guys face or something. All that for a couple days of hairlessness? I'd rather just rip it off once a month then shave every other day.


And I have MASSIVE HANDS, and you know what they say about men with big hands......


They wear BIG GLOVES!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2013)

My husband asked me to shave once. I said sure I'll do it if you do it. So he shaved himself. I shaved myself. 2 days later he was bitching about ingrown hairs and itching all the time. I said "welcome to my world". He understood why I only trimmed from then on out.

I trim. Hate the feeling of the hair growing back in. Plus I am super sensitive and don't like the feeling of cloth rubbing against my naked skin.

And hell, my husband doesn't shave every day. So I would be getting torn up his stiff whiskers.


----------



## Budsworth (Feb 20, 2013)

I was gonna get a penis enlargment, but couldnt afford it. So I opted for a hand reduction.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 20, 2013)

DST said:


> I was under the impression that you had to have a decent length of hair to be waxed. So basically for half of the month you walk around like a fluffy new born chick until it's long enough to be waxed. (my experience with an ex girlfriend). Perhaps waxing methods have advanced in recent years??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am totally picturing enormous gardening gloves lol. Goofy. In MY experience (please don't beat me for saying this) bigger, heavyset men have average to small penises. It's those tall skinny goofy looking guys that are always hung like horses. Which works for me because I don't like long and I don't like tall and skinny, so. As far as waxing goes, mine usually stays completely gone for about 3 weeks, by the fourth it's still barely showing, and I go down to see Becky, she rips those pubes out, I pay her, everybody's happy. Special wax? New strips? I have no idea. I don't ask. Tried to do it at home once, and...well...it was really. really. really bad. So there is definitely something to be said about salon products because that at-home wax was just brutal.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2013)

A guy being overweight can take an inch or two off his length. Gotta keep that fat off the pelvis.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 20, 2013)

It's weird, isn't it? Like his body was like "Oo a twinkie! Oh wait...guess I should have left that there..."


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It's weird, isn't it? Like his body was like "Oo a twinkie! Oh wait...guess I should have left that there..."


lol wut? rephrase?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 20, 2013)

whos down for a cream pie raise your hand


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> lol wut? rephrase?


Sorry lol. I was just thinking of an overweight guy losing two inches of his penis.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 20, 2013)

Anyone else pee on their balls every time? Can't seem to clear the suckers


----------



## chickachickaslimshady (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## mike.hotel (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm late to the party....but wow.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 21, 2013)

I wonder how many people responding to this thread have clamydia lol


----------



## Figong (Feb 21, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Anyone else pee on their balls every time? Can't seem to clear the suckers


plastic wrap / saran wrap the mofos while out and about... also helps with sweat issues if you go commando.


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2013)

been there, done that, moved on to bigger diseases.....


MrStickyScissors said:


> I wonder how many people responding to this thread have clamydia lol


----------



## kpmarine (Feb 21, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> eerrrrrrm......one problem though. If your man can do this...AND wear a headband doing it....Look I don't know any other way to say it - this guy is gay. Straight guys don't practice booty dancing to this level of prestige....


I think the belly button piercing may be worthy of mention too.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 21, 2013)

doc says ill be fine


----------



## Granny weed (Feb 21, 2013)

Size doesn't matter, it's how you use it that counts.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 21, 2013)

keep telling your husband that hahahah


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 21, 2013)

come on keep it up.... lets hear some more comments


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 21, 2013)

8=========d ```~~


----------



## CoAcHrOaCh (Feb 21, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> come on keep it up.... lets hear some more comments


That's what she said


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 21, 2013)

lol .


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Feb 22, 2013)

I prefer going down on chicks with a nicely manicured tidy bush...


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 22, 2013)

i dont like going down on bz''s cause you dont know if there was a big black dick in there 20 mins ago


----------



## kpmarine (Feb 23, 2013)

Like my buddy used to say: "You don't have to bottom out, just beat the hell out of the sides.".


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 23, 2013)

bottom out lol ew


----------



## kpmarine (Feb 23, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> bottom out lol ew


Hitting someone's cervix rarely has a positive review, ime.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 23, 2013)

really? thats interesting.


----------



## kpmarine (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm no Casanova by any measure; but if you can work a clitoris, you're pretty much set by any normal means. Even if you have a 1" dick; you've still got a tongue and hands, in most cases.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 23, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> I'm no Casanova by any measure; but if you can work a clitoris, you're pretty much set by any normal means. Even if you have a 1" dick; you've still got a tongue and hands, in most cases.


yeah I geuss your right... I mean if you got long fingers your in there like swimware... just grip it like a bowling ball and spank it around a bit at the end leave a mushroom stamp. bing, bang, bomb im outa there


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 25, 2013)

just saying tho lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

What is that made out of?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yay! Bake time!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 25, 2013)

That bottom row middle one? I wouldn't eat it.


RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2542456View attachment 2542457Yay! Bake ttime!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

chewberto said:


> That bottom row middle one? I wouldn't eat it.


There's also two "bleeding" ones. Not sure how you feel about that lol.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> There's also two "bleeding" ones. Not sure how you feel about that lol.


I used to do that. I'm married now


----------



## Doobius1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Get your wings cupcakes. Yummy


----------



## chewberto (Feb 25, 2013)

One has warts.. Ewww


----------



## chewberto (Feb 25, 2013)

Doobius1 said:


> Get your wings cupcakes. Yummy


Phil robertson is that you? I can't believe I used to do that!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

None of them have warts lmao


----------



## chewberto (Feb 25, 2013)

I just can't get passed the pink lips brown hole...what a nasty box!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> None of them have warts lmao


2nd row cupcake 3! Warts ewwwe


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

chewberto said:


> 2nd row cupcake 3! Warts ewwwe


Those are pubes lol. Trimmed pubes.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Those are pubes lol. Trimmed pubes.


I hope yours doesn't look like that!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I hope yours doesn't look like that!


LoL! Geez these cupcakes are gonna give you nightmares, aren't they? Mine does not, in fact, look like any of these cupcakes.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 25, 2013)

lol the pink lips black whole one is nasty


----------



## chewberto (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> LoL! Geez these cupcakes are gonna give you nightmares, aren't they? Mine does not, in fact, look like any of these cupcakes.


Lucky for you!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 25, 2013)

im kinda digging one of those pics. looks like shaved pussy cookie


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

Cooter cupcakes, those are.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 26, 2013)

kinda ruined cupcakes for me... Two things I love eating... these are alien pussy cupcakes!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 26, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2542456View attachment 2542457Yay! Bake time!


i like those bumb cookies, theyre well made, the bras are very skillfull as well. My favorite bumb cookie is the fourth one from the left on the bottom. Thats birthday sex if ive ever seen it


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> i like those bumb cookies, theyre well made, the bras are very skillfull as well. My favorite bumb cookie is the fourth one from the left on the bottom. Thats birthday sex if ive ever seen it


Can I just say that I think it is hilarious that you guys are looking at each individual cookie and cupcake so closely?....


----------



## chewberto (Feb 26, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Can I just say that I think it is hilarious that you guys are looking at each individual cookie and cupcake so closely?....


Umm yeah! Pussy... We are men! Hideous pussy or not we are gonna scope it


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 26, 2013)

thump easy said:


> ya i do love to get the coochie nice and wet and play with the clit fast as fuck with the tung maken women shake and shiver lolz it fun to make the girls come its an art for shure.... just like growing just like anything you got to be good at it or your patients wont come back... but it does help to hit it correctly and have a lil bit to work with im shure... also try a bullet on the clit kiss and bit the kuchie and lick it will fucken colapse the female into convutions stick one or two fingers in the pussy as you lick the clit it might squirt on you.. also try to lick the ass when running the bullet and rub the g spot with a finger or two man you will be king for shure i have had stocker before lolz im sick with it im sorry.... but it works.. for shure one finger in the ass also make them jizz im nasty like that im sorry


OMFG, i just read this post and it made me laugh so hard i peed a little. Thump you crack me up you horny devil. Rotfl


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 26, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Can I just say that I think it is hilarious that you guys are looking at each individual cookie and cupcake so closely?....


Im a baker so i notice good work when i see it, come on, you cant tell me you didnt look at those vajay-jays and try and find yours. If they were dicks id be seeig which one lood like mine


----------



## slightlytoasted (Feb 26, 2013)

You guys are too funny. My wife and i are crackin up readin this shit. 
We love you RIU!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I'm a baker so i notice good work when i see it, come on, you cant tell me you didnt look at those vajay-jays and try and find yours. If they were dicks id be seeig which one lood like mine


OK find yours.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 26, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2543635
> 
> OK find yours.


well my shaft is white and head is Brown, so its not pictured dang it! plus you would need a panorama shot to take a pic of my cockcake!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 26, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2543635
> 
> OK find yours.


betcha cant eat just one! could you eat it in a single bite?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

Those are actually pretty giant cupcakes. Needed lots of base support I guess lol.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

chewberto said:


> well my shaft is white and head is Brown, so its not pictured dang it! plus you would need a panorama shot to take a pic of my cockcake!


Haha. Goofy.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 26, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> i like those bumb cookies left on the bottom. Thats birthday sex if ive ever seen it


Thats funny ....


----------



## chewberto (Feb 26, 2013)

Bumb cookies... Fancy word for dingleberries!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 26, 2013)

bottom row. third to the right. closest to me I can see


----------



## chewberto (Feb 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> bottom row. third to the right. closest to me I can see


pregnant with a small black wiener? something doesn't add up!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 26, 2013)

chewberto said:


> pregnant with a small black wiener? something doesn't add up!


Nah my husband not black. He is mexican. His would be a a straighter standing second row carmel dick.


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 26, 2013)

Glad some ladies have arrived, this thread was looking like a sausage fest on the first few pages
did you girls start talking about girth yet ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 26, 2013)

We already discussed everything.. As far as I know, there are only 5-6 openly female members.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 26, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2543635
> 
> 
> OK find yours.


mines the one they already ate in this picture... Simply irresistible.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 26, 2013)

lol halarious


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 26, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2543635
> 
> OK find yours.


Omg i cant believe im actually doing this lmao...Ok so id have to say that mine is most like the tanish white one in the back left as far as balls, shaft, and color go, but the head is more like the head on the chocolate one in front of it to the far left. the heads the most important part right? All my girlfriends have said i have a good looking set of wedding tackle..... i cant belive i just did this, so embarassing lmao


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok miss Rainbow, now its your turn baaahahahahaaaaa! Youve got the pic so ill let you repost it lol i bet i know which one it is already


----------



## slightlytoasted (Feb 26, 2013)

I wonder if the black ones have different color creme filling


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hmmm mine would be closest to bottom row, furthest left. I'm pretty light colored the whole way through. Except the clit/lip size ratio there. My lips cover...everything. OK i'm done lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 26, 2013)

Outer or inner lips? I am glad my inner lips haven't gotten huge. But I have fat outer lips. *cry*


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

I'll bring a plate of them to a party, and everyone can pick the one that most resembles themselves... I'm not sure if at that point, though, we should all eat our own or make each other eat them lol....


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Outer or inner lips? I am glad my inner lips haven't gotten huge. But I have fat outer lips. *cry*


Outer. Fat outer lips lmao. Omg. The things we torture ourselves with lol. I need that padding on my outer lips! Otherwise my hoohee bone would break...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 26, 2013)

I used to have a pic of my vajayjay on my phone.... It is now lost forever. 

I wonder if I should take a pic before childbirth...for comparison.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 26, 2013)

yeah you better take a pic before birth and post it real quick


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 26, 2013)

Totally would if I wasn't concerned about being banned. lol


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Feb 26, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Hmmm mine would be closest to bottom row, furthest left. I'm pretty light colored the whole way through. Except the clit/lip size ratio there. My lips cover...everything. OK i'm done lol.


meatflaps!


----------



## Figong (Feb 26, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> meatflaps!


Best summarized with:


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> Best summarized with:


 You know the only reason that baby is freaking out is because he's been laid on Robin Williams' redneck cousins lap....


----------



## dangledo (Feb 26, 2013)

stinks like sex in here.


----------



## MellowFarmer (Feb 27, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Just as long as your cock can hit the G spot the girls really don't give a fuck. I got 6 1/2 inches. I've heard that 4 inches is too small... but not if it curves upward a good amount because you will still be hitting that G spot when you fuck missionary or cowgirl positions. Size does matter to an extent, but so does curvature, just as long as you hit that G spot, you got nothing to worry about.


Yeah he hit it pretty much lol it really should be all about the curve and girth and not the length. I honestly don't know a girl who speaks on it unless it is freakishly big which is not a plus at all, trust me!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 27, 2013)

MellowFarmer said:


> Yeah he hit it pretty much lol it really should be all about the curve and girth and not the length. I honestly don't know a girl who speaks on it unless it is *freakishly big which is not a plus at all, trust me*!


Thank you! Gah I hate it when guys think the only thing that matters is how ginormous they can get it. Like women with boobs I guess. There is a point where bigger is just too much bigness.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 27, 2013)

I knew a guy who had a really long 8 inch dick.. but it was too skinny. Barely felt it till he hit the back.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 28, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Hmmm mine would be closest to bottom row, furthest left. I'm pretty light colored the whole way through. Except the clit/lip size ratio there. My lips cover...everything. OK i'm done lol.


Lol, thats the one i thought you were going to say, its the nicest looking one. I think id feel dirty of i ate a dick cupcake. Id have to eat it blindfolded, and squished so its no so dickish


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

I made a dick ceramic bottle before.

Then when it was done being fired and glazed, I chucked it 30 feet in the air like a torpedo to watch it shatter. Was awesome.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I made a dick ceramic bottle before.
> 
> Then when it was done being fired and glazed, I chucked it 30 feet in the air like a torpedo to watch it shatter. Was awesome.


This post made my dick hide in fear


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 28, 2013)

ima post a pic of mine show you how its done


----------

